
Bitcoin’s Newly Touted Haven Status Takes a Hit This Week - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-25/bitcoin-s-newly-touted-haven-status-takes-a-hit-this-week
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
People like to say that Bitcoin is a hedge against the traditional markets
falling but when panic hits like it did in the beginning of this week, it sure
seems to still be correlated.

